# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  Venta de Chala para  Ganado Vacuno y Cuyes

## Julio Vasquez Diaz

:Wave: Vendo Chala para Ganado vacuno y cuyes esta para picar producto ubicado el Valle de Supe, Fundo Molino- Fonseca Distrito de Supe Pueblo - provincia de Barranca dpto. de Lima.  
Preguntar por : Julio Vasquez al FONO 987764168Temas similares: BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. Venta de Chala Picada. (Ganado Vacuno) Venta de chala picada para ganado BLOQUES DE SAL MINERALIZADOS PARA ALIMENTACION DE GANADO VACUNO EN POR ETAPAS Curso taller de mejoramiento genético para ganado vacuno de la prov gran chimú-cascas, la libertad

----------


## victorgonzalesq

Estimado Julio.
Una consulta, tengo una persona que está buscando coronta y panca de maíz incluído el tallo, el producto se llevará a Lima ( ate).
Favor si cuentas con este producto mi rpc es 950208523. 
saludos 
victor gonzales quiroz

----------


## henry vargas

VENTA DE CHALA EN DOS MESES UBICACION SIPAN-CHICLAYO puedes verlo sin compromiso 996508757 henry

----------

